

Difference between doctors and engineers - digamber_kamat
http://wp.me/paFtL-4J

======
psyklic
Huh?

(1) Most engineers are NOT "wannabe doctors." The two professions are
orthogonal. People who drop out of premed rarely go into engineering -- the
classwork is at least as difficult, if not more.

(2) Regarding the "difference," no difference at all is presented. According
to the article, a doctor makes a hypothesis "purely based on his experience
and diagnosises [sic] the disease." On the other hand, a computer
"correlate[s] ... symptoms with some disease with know symptoms." The two
sound pretty similar, don't they?

~~~
digamber_kamat
Hey, the article was more india specific.

